# Do you REALLY want the #9 pick?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta would give you Shareef, Terry, or both for it. You would throw in the pick and Dice.

PG: Jason Terry
SG: Allen Houston
SF: Latrell Sprewell
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Kurt Thomas

the Knicks are in a win-now mode anyways, and this draft is pretty thin. This trade pretty much guarantees Atlanta would have the worst record in the league next year which is a good thing for us, cause that's the only way to rebuild.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

If Dice returns healthy(a big if) I would say no way. Although those are 2 good players in reef and JT.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I kinda like it. Shareef is not very explosive, but he is efficient. Terry can be that spark plug player similiar to what Spree brings to the team. It would be a change, and that is what NY does need.Terry is a FA, so it would have to be sign-and-trade. How much would he be getting paid? 

The real question that needs to be answered, is will McDyess be 100% next season? If he is, then the Knicks should hold onto Dyess and the #9pick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

it doesn't have to be for Dice, I just chose him cause he's done. You can put some other overpaid schmuk inplace of him, I just want a top 10 pick and to sacrifice wins NOW for a high draft pick


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> it doesn't have to be for Dice, I just chose him cause he's done. You can put some other overpaid schmuk inplace of him, I just want a top 10 pick and to sacrifice wins NOW for a high draft pick


No, he is done. It's a decent trade on both ends I guess. I'd really like to see NY hold on to a decent draft pick for once, but since it is probably not going to happen, I would take that trade.

However for Mcdyess to be traded, Layden would have to admit that trading for him in the first place was a mistake. I would be surprised if that happened.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> it doesn't have to be for Dice, I just chose him cause he's done. You can put some other overpaid schmuk inplace of him, I just want a top 10 pick and to sacrifice wins NOW for a high draft pick



Fine take Anderson and Eisly. Dolan will throw in a Hummer H2 for you also.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

last year we traded camby and the number 7 pick for the number 25 pick , I think a reasonable trade would be spreewell and the 9 pick to the Hawks for a second round pick....:upset:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Atlanta would give you Shareef, Terry, or both for it. You would throw in the pick and Dice.
> 
> PG: Jason Terry
> ...


Yes we want the pick. I don't like Jason Terry and no he isn't a point guard and will never want to play one. I like Shareef but we need a center. These trades won't really put us in any thing but an eighth seed race, of which we were already in.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

So you think taking a guy like Hinrich, or Greek Shaq WILL put the Knicks in the top? Get real. This is trading you 2 near all stars for a pick in a weak draft and a dude who will never play again

JT is a PG, and he averaged 7-8 assists last year. top 10 in the league. He's no Kidd, but he's more than servicable at the 1


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The only problem I could see is Spree choking someone because he isn't getting the ball enough. But if they are winning they shouldn't care.

I like the lineup though.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> So you think taking a guy like Hinrich, or Greek Shaq WILL put the Knicks in the top? Get real. This is trading you 2 near all stars for a pick in a weak draft and a dude who will never play again
> 
> JT is a PG, and he averaged 7-8 assists last year. top 10 in the league. He's no Kidd, but he's more than servicable at the 1




If this is such a weak draft, which it's not, why would you want the 9 pick? IMO the Knicks would be better off keeping the pick and waiting for their contracts to expire. I wouldn't trade anyone with only a year or two left unless we would get a very good player in return. The Knicks have to be the worst drafing franchise in the history of sports, this is obviously including trades. Even little things, remember Donell Harvey for Erick Strikland, what was the point of that? Might as well keep Harvey, at least he's big, athletic and has rebounding potential. I'd be pretty excited about our team, or at leats more so, if we had Harvey, Hilario and the 9 pick this year. Instead we have Othella, Frank Williams and a soon to be traded 9 pick. As Bill Simmons would say, 'not good times.'


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

and what is a "near all-star?" Is it a guy who deserves to make it, or was left off the team with a reasonable gripe, like Ron Artest or K-Mart? If so, I hardly consider Abdur Rahim a near all-star, I won't even bring up Jason Terry, he'll only make it if they expand the all-star team to 50 players. By your logic everyone is a near all-star, they either are all-stars or thy aren't, with a couple of exceptions in that they are a lock to be all-stars in the future, like K-mart and Artest.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Shareef was an all-star in 2002. That's what I mean by near all star, he was close this year but not quite. "near allstar" is used to distinguish good players who aren't scrubs but not all stars either.

JT = 16/8
SAR = 19/9

Those are not scrub numbers, and they aren't selfish players. They would sacrifice shot attempts to actually win for a change. And yes this is a weak draft, but I would still do this trade cause it will make us lose more games next year and we could draft a pass first PG to build around


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Jason Terry is a good shooting guard. We have 2 in our line up already! How does having no point guard help a team that doesn't pass? I'd rather have baby Shaq than baby spree.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>82</b>!
> If this is such a weak draft, which it's not, why would you want the 9 pick?



Hehe inspector 82 didn't let that one slip by.



> Originally posted by <b>JeffvanGumby<b>!
> I'd rather have baby Shaq than baby spree.


That's is a terrific comparision! Baby Spree :yes:


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

yup, thank you, I don't see how anyone can call this a weak draft, and even if we agreed what could we do about, I don't think anyone here has the authority to pull a trade as acting knicks management


----------

